# Boston Woman Carrying Young Son Tumbles Onto Subway Tracks



## DET63 (Aug 24, 2012)

> A Boston mother holding her 4-year-old son in her arms walked right off a subway platform during rush hour and fell face-first onto the tracks, landing dangerously close to the high-voltage third rail.
> Two good Samaritans quickly jumped to the tracks to save her and her son before a train came through the station.
> 
> Surveillance video posted onto YouTube captured the woman as she stepped off the platform and took a shocking tumble with her small son onto the tracks Wednesday just before 6 p.m. at Cambridge's Kendall Square Station outside Boston.


More

An argument for island rather than side platforms?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 24, 2012)

"I know I was told to mind the gap, but this is ridiculous!"

(Sorry, this just feels rather Darwin-ish...tripping over the edge, I can see, but just walking off? This is up there with my grandfather backing up into the [depressed] baptismal font of a church one time and going for an unplanned swim.)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 24, 2012)

I wonder if she has any vision impairments. That gap is _probably_ big enough to see, you know. Maybe the line of sight was blocked by her child?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 24, 2012)

Hard to tell but looked like she was on her cellphone and had just ended the call when she took the plunge.


----------



## RRrich (Aug 24, 2012)

Kendall Square Station - I used to know it well. Charlie would have been there presently

K3


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 24, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Hard to tell but looked like she was on her cellphone and had just ended the call when she took the plunge.


"Pay attention, pay attention even in a subway station or you'll take a plunge!"


----------



## DET63 (Aug 26, 2012)

BART stations with side platforms usually have advertising billboards or other visual clues to tell you that the train you see is not the one you can board from a particular platform. Of course, I'm sure that some people still manage to get confused and attempt to board from the wrong side.


----------

